# Game Thread: Kings vs Suns 04/20/05



## Peja Vu

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (49-32) vs. Phoenix Suns (62-19)
Arco Arena, Wednesday April 20, 2005
7:30 PT, News10/ESPN *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Kenny Thomas/Corliss Williamson/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Phoenix Suns board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- 
Links will be updated when they become available.
*</center>


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 112
Suns 109

Cat 33pts 5reb 3asts

Kings need to get *50* wins.


----------



## Peja Vu

I'd rather they get everybody a good rest so nobody gets hurt.

Kings 124
Suns 119

Player of the game will be <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="DANIELS, ERIK" TITLE="DANIELS, ERIK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/kings/DANIELS, ERIK.jpg">


----------



## Peja Vu

> When the Kings face the Suns on Wednesday, April 20 (10:30 p.m. ET, ESPN), two Nikebasketball.com ballers will be front and center as Cuttino Mobley and Steve Nash match up.
> Who will be the ultimate baller at the end of the night? Which player will lead his team to victory, pour in the points, grab the rebounds and contribute those infamous intangibles that make ballers ballers. The polls are open, so vote now.


http://www.nba.com/nike


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> http://www.nba.com/nike


I think Cat will double Nash's points but Nash will double Cats assists but I voted for Cat because he will lead Kings to a victroy. :sfight:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My predictions:

Kings 101
*Suns 107*

Bibby 10pts
*Nash 7pts*


----------



## G-Force

This has the potential to be one of the best game 82's in the NBA, That Seattle-Houston game oughta be good as well. I wonder if allot of starters for Western playoff bound teams will be getting reduced minutes?


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 107
Suns 106

Is Bobby back for this game?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

halfbreed said:


> Kings 107
> Suns 106
> 
> Is Bobby back for this game?


I hope he is but I haven't heard anything yet. Maybe somone living in Sactown can inform us?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

halfbreed said:


> Kings 107
> Suns 106
> 
> Is Bobby back for this game?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2147455&postcount=35 



> Bobby: going to see a specialist and if he pass the strength test, he might play the last game or regular season and be in the playoffs.


I'm hoping he plays. :gopray:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Suns 118
Kings 105


----------



## Twix

As of right now, Bobby looks to have a better chance of being back in time for the PO than Brad.

I don't think we'll be seeing lots of the Kings starters playing lots of mins.

Kings 106
Suns 101

GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!

It's the last game of the regular season @ARCO and NBA!!! :vbanana:


----------



## underhill_101

my predition:

kings 114
suns 109

bibby 22/4/10
amare 27/11/3 blks.

im really pulling for the kings in this one because i want to see us get that 5th straight season with 50+ wins


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I heard Bo Jax went to see a specialist to evalute his arm today(EDIT : DaUnbreakableKinG stated that above ) ,nevertheless i expect to get our 50th victory at home 

Kings : 124
Suns : 116

Bibby : 34 Points 12 Assists
Mobley 20 Points 5 Assists


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> *-Phoenix Suns board game thread-:wave:
> -vBookie thread-:wave:
> Links will be updated when they become available.
> *


Updated


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Updated


Why are Suns on favored to win by 1pt?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*








106









98

I think Phoenix will rest most of its starters, which will give you guys the advantage...Good Luck!*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98
> 
> I think Phoenix will rest most of its starters, which will give you guys the advantage...Good Luck!*



Nice pics. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Ostertag can redeem himself in the playoffs 



> *Greg Ostertag* has been a one-man, one-year bust. He admits as much. First he was out of shape. Then he was out of shape and injured. Then he was healthy, still out of shape and still anchored to the Kings bench.
> 
> But this is no time to place a tag on his big toe. The Kings need his size and his defense, and will need his very large presence for the playoffs.
> 
> Given the lack of frontcourt bulk and brawn - not to mention healthy 7-footers - Ostertag should receive substantial playing time against the Seattle SuperSonics, a club that features a plateful of beefy players who earn a living throwing their weight around. Reggie Evans averages 9.4 rebounds per game. Danny Fortson delivers elbows and low blows with ferocity. Even one-time Kings project Jerome James, at 7-foot-2 and 300 pounds, is difficult to dislodge.
> 
> The man started in the NBA Finals. Twice.











Greg Ostertag, left, and Kevin Martin await player introductions earlier this year against Cleveland. Sacramento fans, meanwhile, have been awaiting Ostertag's return to career form after dismal production. The 7-foot-2 veteran center admits he miscalculated on conditioning this season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jackson gets OK to play again 



> *However, he won't be available until Saturday's first-round game against the Seattle Supersonics.*
> 
> A medical update Tuesday afternoon was a source of good news for the Kings entering tonight's final regular-season game at Arco Arena against the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Kings sparkplug Bobby Jackson, who hasn't played since Dec. 21 because of a torn left wrist ligament, was cleared by Dr. Bob Szabo for unrestricted activity. Jackson has played in just 24 games this season and likely will not play tonight after being unable to practice with the team.
> 
> However, Jackson's clearance to return to full-contact action means Kings coach Rick Adelman will have one more option when the team meets the Seattle SuperSonics on Saturday night at KeyArena in Game 1 of their first-round Western Conference playoff series.
> 
> More immediately, though, there isn't much on the line for the Kings (49-32) tonight when they meet the Suns (62-19) unless pride accounts for anything.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Man, I'm happy as hell about BoJax and the best thing is that I'll be able to watch the game since I have that day off. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Phoenix (62-19) at Sacramento (49-32) 10:30 pm EDT 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Phoenix Suns can set a franchise record for wins when they close the regular season against the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday.
> 
> The Suns, who have clinched the league's best record, can win their 63rd game to surpass the team mark set in 1992-1993 and complete a 34-game improvement from last season.
> 
> Sacramento has lost two straight and can still claim its fifth straight 50-win season before squaring off against the third-seeded Seattle SuperSonics in the first round of the postseason
> 
> With a win, Kings coach Rick Adelman can move past John McLeod into 14th place on the all-time list with 708 victories.


----------



## Twix

> More immediately, though, there isn't much on the line for the Kings (49-32) tonight when they meet the Suns (62-19) unless pride accounts for anything.


Getting 50 wins would be nice!!  But first and for most, I prefer all the players to be healthy than getting a win tonight.

GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twix

> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Phoenix Suns can set a franchise record for wins when they close the regular season against the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday.
> 
> The Suns, who have clinched the league's best record, can win their 63rd game to surpass the team mark set in 1992-1993 and complete a 34-game improvement from last season.
> 
> Sacramento has lost two straight and can still claim its fifth straight 50-win season before squaring off against the third-seeded Seattle SuperSonics in the first round of the postseason
> 
> With a win, Kings coach Rick Adelman can move past John McLeod into 14th place on the all-time list with 708 victories.


Something good for both team on franchise-record in a meanless game.

I hope it's to the Kings way!!! 

Suns can get 63 wins?! That's a lot of wins. I think the most Kings have ever won was 61. End up being the best record in the NBA too but lose in the semi-WCF. 


COME ON, KINGS!!! WIN THIS GAME TONIGHT FOR THE FANS!!!!!!!!! GO KINGS!!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> COME ON, KINGS!!! WIN THIS GAME TONIGHT FOR THE FANS!!!!!!!!! GO KINGS!!!!!!


It sure would be nice but like you said in your previous post health first. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bet on the Kings!!! 

I'm betting a thousand on them. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Kings: 124
Suns: 115


----------



## Peja Vu

Guard Bobby Jackson was activated from the Sacramento Kings' injured list on Wednesday in time for their regular-season finale against Phoenix.

This makes it sound like he may play tonight:gopray:


----------



## NR 1

Go Kings :basket: :wbanana: :banana: :gbanana:


----------



## underhill_101

GO KINGS!!! :banana: i have a 1000 pts. on them


----------



## Peja Vu

News10 Now said BJax will play, but I would take that with a grain of salt...


----------



## Pejavlade

Bobby about to check in. Yes!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja and Brad laughing because Bobby took the shot right away and got fouled. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Bobby with a nice defensive rebound looks good out there. And hits his first field goal at the 2:30 mark.


----------



## Pejavlade

BJax really hustling getting rebounds and losse balls. Kings on a 9-0 run. They lead 28-26.


----------



## Pejavlade

Oh my god, Skinner might be injuried too some foot problem. God I hope he is alright.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of First Quater

Kings 36
Suns 28


Cat 15pts 2reb 1 ast 2stl :clap: 
Bobby wow in 5min 4pts 4reb 4asts :clap: :clap: 


Skinner please be alright. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Corliss with a nice drive. Amare and Marion about to check in.


----------



## Pejavlade

Darius nice 20 ft jumper wide open again. Amare on the other end hits a decent size jumper. 54-47 Kings. Corliss with a 3 a chance at the 3 point play.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Skinner sprained his foot, nothing major, he will not return.


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Skinner sprained his foot, nothing major, he will not return.


Hopefully he will get enough rest before playoffs and comes back full affect.


----------



## Pejavlade

Darius with a nice hoop inside. Marion got block by K9.


----------



## Pejavlade

Strong take by K9 nice floater over Marion. 63-52 Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Amare hits his 2nd third but Darius is on Fire 14pts.


----------



## Pejavlade

At the half Peja and Brad interview.


----------



## Pejavlade

BOBBY JACKSON what a guy, love this guy. Bobby!Bobby!Bobby!Bobby!Bobby!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Bobby !! Bobby !! Bobby !!


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime

Kings 72
Suns 58

Mobley 15pts 2reb 2ast 2stl
Kenny 10pts 8reb 6ast 1blk
Bobby 7pts 4reb 5ast 1stl 10min

Halftime Stats


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Our back ups are wooping up the Suns starters ...


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Our back ups are wooping up the Suns starters ...


Lets hope they keep up the great work and get thier 50th win. :goprey:


----------



## Pejavlade

Darius chance 3 point play nice 19pts.


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 needs 2 reb 2 assists from triple double.


----------



## Pejavlade

Suns are scoring to easy right now we have to play some tough D right now. Eddie with a terrible foul. 71-83 Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

We need to get Amare off the foul line and get him to commit taking jumpers. Hes killing us now. GO King Defence.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bobby about to check in!


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice with a nice block on JJ and then Cat assisted House for a 3.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bobby hits both freethrow, Suns turnover Kings ball. 82-93 Kings 2:59 left in 3rd.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja interview he said that he feels pretty good, when he got injuried he said that he felt stiff and he couldn't not shake it off and hopes to be back for playoffs. He also said that Bobby is feeling good and playing great.


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Third Quater.

Kings 100
Suns 87

Cat 19pts 2reb 2ast 2stl
Bobby 12pts 5reb 5ast 1stl


----------



## ChristopherJ

Don't get too excited Kings fans, Nash isn't playing.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kmart fouled going to the line.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kmart is rushing shots right now he has to be more patient.


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice hits a pocket 3 assisted by Eddie House.


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice again nice dribbling moves into a fade. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Corliss from top of the key nice looking jumper.


----------



## Pejavlade

Amare is getting anything he wants right now we need to stop him, he almost posterized Ostertag. GO KINGS PLAY SOME DEFENCE!


----------



## Pejavlade

Bobby! Nice three pointer 114-96 Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

KMart hits from foul line. Qrich tied the most 3's made this season.


----------



## Pejavlade

Tough hoop for Kmart. Nicely done.


----------



## Pejavlade

OSTERTAG with a huge jumper from top of the key. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Eric with a THREE 13pts all year. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Game:

Kings 132
Suns 107

KINGS WIN THIER 50th game and trash Suns.

I can't belive we score 132 pts without Peja,Brad and Mike.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Dang, Jackson put up some nice numbers. 15, 6 and 5 and the Kings get 50 wins. 

If they get Miller back, they are very deep and have a chance to get more than past the 1st round, IMO.

Bibby...Jackson...House
Mobley...Evans...Martin
Stojakovic...Williamson
Thomas...Songaila
Miller...Skinner...Ostertag

I assume either House or Martin won't be on the playoff roster.


----------



## Pejavlade

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu

Absolutey amazing game for Bobby. I hope this wasn't just him playing on adrenaline, and he will be able to effect the games in the playoffs like he did tonight.



> OSTERTAG with a huge jumper from top of the key.


LOL, that was the play of the game on the local channel.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Absolutey amazing game for Bobby. I hope this wasn't just him playing on adrenaline, and he will be able to effect the games in the playoffs like he did tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that was the play of the game on the local channel.


I caught the end of the game and when Tag made that shot the whole arena jumped up. :laugh:

It was like he won the game. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Man, I'm glad we won this game. :yes:

But who would have thought we'd score 132??? :laugh:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix

The game started off boring, almost felt like preseason since no Nash and Bibby, Pedja, Brad playing. But once Bobby came off the bench, the game changed. That's what Bobby Jackson does to our team, always bringing that energy! :clap: I was so happy when I heard Bobby was going to play tonight. To see him play great made me feel even better. I just love the guy because he always play 100% effort each game and every shot he made, I just cheered like crazy. I'm just so happy to see Bobby back after 4 months! I miss that guy! Great game Bobby and I'm glad to see you back! 

Even though the game was meanless, it was just great getting a win before the playoff and continuing 50+ winning seasons 5 times in a row in the NBA. Not a lot of teams can do that. After all that's gone through with the Kings this season, the 2 Major trades and injuries, yet still get 50 wins is amazing, IMO! Big props to the Kings coaching staff for that!! :clap: :clap:



Damian Necronamous said:


> I assume either House or Martin won't be on the playoff roster.


It's most likely going to be Martin on the IL. Nothing against Martin, but House have been playing much better than Martin.


----------



## Twix

KidCanada said:


> Don't get too excited Kings fans, Nash isn't playing.


Bibby isn't playing as well...



But there's something for Kings fans to be excited about: Bobby being back!!! :banana: Welcome back, Bobby!!


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> Don't get too excited Kings fans, Nash isn't playing.


PEJA,MIKE,SKINNER,BRAD I think that more then enough covers Nash's absence.


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos:*


----------



## Twix

^OMG, that pic of Tag kicking out!! :laugh: Funny.

Those rebounds that Bobby got was great. I miss how he get those rebounds!


----------



## Peja Vu

More pics:

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|51575484|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7


----------



## Twix

Nice avatar, peja vu!! :king:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Postgame Quotes-vs. Suns 



> *Kings Coach Rick Adelman*
> 
> “I am really happy with our effort tonight. We wanted to finish the season on a good note and try to get 50 wins. Everybody played well and we came out with a lot of energy and shot the ball well. After the first quarter they ran by us and started the quarter again but as the game went on we got better at it and it was obviously great to have Bobby (Jackson) and the energy he brings on the court. He got a little bit winded but for not practicing you can tell how hard he works. He’s shooting, he’s running, he’s just been waiting to get on the court and it was really good to see him out there.”
> 
> Was he (Bobby Jackson) expected to play tonight?
> “He was going to play. The doctor said he was okay to go yesterday and Bobby and I talked about how I was going to play him tonight. It was a good opportunity to get him in the game, get him on the court and feel how his conditioning is in his basketball life. I had planned on playing him all along if the doctor said it was okay because knowing Bobby he is ready and he has worked his tail off. I knew he would be ready physically and it’s good to get him out there on the court where he can get some confidence. He knows he’s okay, and he’s not going to hurt himself, so I think it was important that he got this game under his belt.”
> 
> “Bobby pushed the ball really well tonight and he found people. I think one thing he did really well was not really forcing anything and he let it come to him. He was looking to give it up and take the shots where they were when they came to him. That’s the way he should approach it. He had five assists and fifteen points in 16 minutes. We have been missing that, the guy off the bench, who could give you those kind of numbers and that kind of energy and that kind of lift.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Arco game report: Jackson wows the crowd 



> The sixth man in the stands was on its feet for one of the NBA's premier sixth men.
> 
> Bobby Jackson, after 57 games and nearly four months away from the court because of a torn ligament in his left wrist, took the floor to a standing ovation with 5:13 left in the first quarter.
> 
> He said he felt like Superman. And he played like it, too.
> 
> The only thing missing was the cape. On his first possession in the Kings' 132-107 victory over the Phoenix Suns on Wednesday night at Arco Arena, Jackson went flying downcourt, pump-faking Leandro Barbosa, getting fouled and hitting two of the loudest free throws of his NBA career. Seconds later, Jackson soared high to pull a rebound over Phoenix's 6-foot-10 Amare Stoudemire. Jackson laid a perfect alley-oop pass up for Kings guard Maurice Evans, whose reverse brought the decibel levels even higher. Jackson picked up a loose ball with the clock winding down, hitting a desperation three-pointer that gave the Kings much-needed breathing room.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jackson gets back into action 



> Guard sparks Kings in victory over Suns
> 
> Kings guard Bobby Jackson made it seem like old times at Arco Arena.
> 
> Jackson, who was activated Wednesday afternoon after recovering from a torn left wrist ligament, stepped right back into the mix as a sparkplug in the Kings' 132-107 victory over the Phoenix Suns in the teams' regular-season finale.
> 
> During just five minutes of first-quarter action, Jackson scored four points, handed out five assists and grabbed four rebounds. He triggered a 12-0 run that resulted in a 36-28 Kings lead entering the second quarter.
> 
> *Jackson hadn't played since Dec. 21 and underwent surgery Jan. 3. He received a standing ovation from the sellout crowd of 17,317 when he entered with 5:13 left in the first quarter. And when he hit a three-pointer near the end of the first half, the crowd chanted, "Bobby, Bobby, Bobby!"*











Bobby Jackson, who hadn't played since Dec. 21 because of a torn left wrist ligament, receives congratulations after scoring Wednesday night.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Great way to end the season. Loved every minute of it... Welcome back Bo Jax !


----------

